# Travel insurance for 2 year WHP



## brisben (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi

My question relates to travel insurance for the 2 year working holiday visa program. It is near impossible to find an insurer who will provide a policy for any longer than 12 months. On the WHP website it states:

'If your insurance policy is valid for less than 24 months, you may be issued a work permit that expires at the same time as your insurance.

The work permit cannot be extended even if you obtain an insurance coverage extension later on. '

Is anyone aware if the immigration officers are likely to restrict the visa to 12 months if that is the length of the insurance policy? If so, I am considering purchasing 2 consecutive 12 month policies then cancelling the second upon arrival in Canada.

Thanks


----------

